Ask HN: Are there any good online communities for macOS devs? - pier25
======
zZorgz
#macdev on irc.freenode.net is still the prominent place specifically for
macOS developers that I can think of.

Not able to think of anything else off hand. Twitter or stackoverflow could be
supplements. There’s other communities for Swift or other specific projects.

------
kmf
Make one! I put a Slack together for remote workers
([https://helloremote.life](https://helloremote.life)) and it’s been really
fulfilling to see the group and the level of conversation grow over time. Also
a good way to network, both for you as the organizer, and for people in the
group (a hiring or jobs channel in particular)

~~~
firloop
Just curious: why Slack vs e.g. Discord for these types of communities? I've
seen both used but I'm interested to know from a community organizer
standpoint where each platform makes more sense.

~~~
kmf
Good question. The chat actually started in Discord, which I think is actually
a better tool for community chats (no archive limit, better permission
management).

The issue, and in my case, this is specific to the remote Slack, is that a lot
of people who use it /already/ have Slack open for their day job.

Lots of people joined the Discord, but no one really chatted. When we moved to
Slack it was like an instant adrenaline shot into the daily activity of the
group.

Again, I think this is specific to the group — I’m in a couple crypto Discord
channels that are SUPER active. It just happens that a lot of the remote
workers in the group already have Slack open.

------
Analemma_
I feel like the answer is "Twitter". Find a bunch of prominent macOS devs and
talk to them. There might be a Slack or Discord or something you can get them
to invite you to.

~~~
pier25
Can you point me to some of those macOS devs?

~~~
Analemma_
Here are a couple off the top of my head (I'm not too closely connected to the
scene, and these are mostly people I follow for other reasons, but it's a
start):

\- @tapbot_paul

\- @marcoarment

\- @cabel

\- @chockenberry

\- @stroughtonsmith

------
hboon
There are a bunch of us at [http://chat.coreint.org](http://chat.coreint.org)

~~~
skyriser
They have a good podcast too!

------
jitl
I feel like there were great communities a decade ago, but these days I’ve
been out of the Mac indie dev/customization scene for so long I wouldn’t know
where to turn.

~~~
armadsen
Yeah, I’m still (primarily) a Mac dev, but I think the community has been sort
of been subsumed/replaced by the much, much bigger iOS dev community.

For what it’s worth, I still find the cocoa-dev mailing list useful.

------
mproud
I think this is a case of finding a topic community.

In other words: If you are a macOS dev who uses AWS, Unity, or Swift, then
find an AWS, Unity, or Swift community and you’ll find many people there using
macOS.

------
mandeepj
can anyone please recommend a book similar to Windows Internals for MacOS? Thx

~~~
mayoff
MacOS and iOS Internals, Volume I: User Mode by Jonathan Levin

[http://a.co/7PhFmag](http://a.co/7PhFmag)

------
Selfcommit
The silence here is stunning. Most of the support I've found is on slack or
Google groups related to Mac administration (google macadmins) / munki packing
tools. Not quite macos development, but a good place to learn how to package
things.

------
Breefield
Isn’t the Mac dev forum protected by a pay wall?

